# Ted: Blue Tabby and White ,Tigger: Tabby and White and Beau: Blue and White 11 weeks



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ted: Blue Tabby and White ,Tigger: Tabby and White and Beau: Blue and White 11 weeks old kittens

*Ted: Blue Tabby and White ,Tigger: Tabby and White and Beau: Blue and White 11 weeks old Domestic Shorthairs. 
These beautiful kittens have had their 1st vaccination and will be neutered and microchipped next week and will be ready for new homes very soon.



If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please tell rescue you saw me on Animal Lifeline UK 
*


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

If only... :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just little Beau the blue and white left to find a home now


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beau is stunning I am sure someone will fall in love with him.
Pity I can't just have one more.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

kelly-joy said:


> Just little Beau the blue and white left to find a home now


Hope you've managed to find a wonderful new home for Beau? Fingers and paws crossed for him. X


----------

